

Less Wasting of Ketchup - KD12
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679878/mits-freaky-non-stick-coating-keeps-ketchup-flowing

======
krupan
The ketchup demo is amazing, but the other applications they mention
(windshields, inside pipes) would be huge (and you wouldn't have to worry
about what you might be eating...).

